# New to painting lures



## FightingMuskies50 (Feb 15, 2012)

Is it possible to paint plastic lures with water thinned acrylic paint? If so, what is the best way for it to dry and what kind of clear coat helps protect it the best?


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

You have to use some kind of primer or base coat first.


----------



## FightingMuskies50 (Feb 15, 2012)

Would the white primer spray paint specifically for plastic you can buy at walmart work?


----------



## FightingMuskies50 (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.krylon.com/products/fusion_for_plastic/

Something like this


----------

